# Time estimate on adoption



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

In general, how long would you say it takes from the time a person puts in an application for adoption through a rescue org and the day they bring home their adopted pup?

The org we are probably going to go through says when you put in an app be prepared to adopt a dog within 2 weeks. Does it really happen that quickly?! That would be cool if it did. They also mention that times can vary depending on how busy they are and the schedule of the foster parents. 

On average, how long did you all have to wait after putting in an app?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It completely varies. Mine was about 2 days, but I was the foster so I had an advantage.









If you already have your heart set on a specific dog and there are no issues with getting ahold of your vet references and personal references and your schedule coincides with the home visitor's schedule and then your schedule coincides with the foster family's and then you and the dog love each other and the foster approves--- the yeah, it can happen in two weeks. 

Often people will put in an application but the rescue doesn't have exactly what they want at the time, so it can take far longer.

My advice is to not rush.







Yes, be _prepared_-- as in, have your adoption fee ready and your dog stuff bought and your landlord's approval-- but take your time. Meet lots of dogs. You may find the one that's perfect for you isn't the one you expected.

Good luck!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

It took a little over a month for me. But that also included a week delay on my part as I had to get things ready on my end. I had submitted my application and then attended a meet and greet to meet the four dogs I was interested. Of course, upon meeting Phoenix, meeting the other three was pretty much a formality. I think what also added to the delay was getting the home visit scheduled. I lived about 200 miles from the actual rescue and they had to make arrangements to get someone in my area onboard to do my home visit.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Good question. I do rescue and also home visits. If I do a home visit and have a rescue I will take the dog with me. Rescue goes both ways and I like to see how the dog reacts to the people that want to adopt, and if they like the animal. 

At times the dog is adopted immediately. In other situations we may have several applicants for a dog, and the home visits and decision making takes more time.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We tell people to expect about a week to process the application - just the form part. That's usually about right. It can take a little longer, but can also go more quickly. Mostly has to do with how busy the foster home and whatever else they've got going on because our adoption applications are initially processed by the individual foster person (unless it's someone new and inexperienced). If the application is approved for our group and everything looks compatible with the dog of interest, then it can take another few days to a week to set up and complete the home visit. So yeah, I'd say 2 weeks is probably a good estimate of how long it takes us. 

As someone else mentioned - if you're applying long distance it definitely takes us longer because we've got to find someone we trust to do a home visit and then we're a bit at their mercy as to how quickly they can complete it. Long distance adoptions usually take us around a month.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Good question. I do rescue and also home visits. If I do a home visit and have a rescue I will take the dog with me. Rescue goes both ways and I like to see how the dog reacts to the people that want to adopt, and if they like the animal.


Interesting point, Timber. I like to hear how other people and organizations do things. It's our policy _not_ to take the dog of interest to the prospective adoptor's home. We want to avoid any expectations in case the foster family decides that this is not the right home for the dog. If you bring the dog of interest to the HV, some people have thought that that meant they get to keep him/her. 

If at all possible I like to take Cash with me on home visits. The way people react to him can tell me a lot. If they're ok with my big, rambunctious, active 2-year old I figure they can't be too bad! I've actually had people ask me NOT to bring him in the house because they didn't want him to shed on the furniture!! Needless to say, they were not approved.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Emoore's 1st response brings me to another question:

Rescues want applicants to have a vet reference...but what if you are a first time pet owner? My husband and I don't have any pets, therefore we don't have a vet.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That's a really good question. We handle that a couple different ways but I will be honest and say that all other things being equal I give strong preference to people with an established and excellent vet record over those who do not have one. I know it probably feels unfair and it sort of is, but my number one priority is the dog in my care. There's nothing that gives me more peace of mind than a demonstrated history of good pet care. When you don't have that, you're basing an enormous amount on the word of the prospective adopter and sadly, a lot of people lie.

This doesn't mean I don't ever adopt out to new pet owners however. I have adopted to a couple younger couples in their twenties who had not yet had a pet of their own but who had good family histories of pet ownership and I took that into consideration. I know people aren't their parents but when people come from a family with a long history of responsible pet care, I think it's a good sign.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Our experience with rescue groups is that in the case of a first timer, you would have to have a vet lined up. Again as puresq says, there needs to be the impression that you will provide the regular vet care that is needed.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

I definitely understand that rescues love to adopt to people with a history of responsible pet care. At the same time, however, everyone at some point is a first-time pet owner. So what are these first-timers to do? I would hope that rescue orgs would be happy that first-timers are choosing to rescue instead of buy from a breeder. While I understand their concern with first-timers, I hope they will do what they can to verify that the people will be good pet owners and give them a chance. I will be really upset if my husband and are denied simply because we have no pet ownership history. It doesn't seem like enough of a reason to deny an adoption. Surely if that is the one and only strike against us they will not deny us. I hope not!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've adopted out to many first time pet owners. It is good to have a vet picked out (since there are so many bad ones out there!) but since I too was once a first time pet owner I didn't hold it against people as long as they were obviously prepared to adopt. I did, however, make sure that I matched up an easy dog with a first time pet owner!


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, while we're on this topic, what are the things we should do to show that we are prepared to adopt? My plan was to do the following BEFORE someone comes in to do our home visit:

1. Have most/all the dog supplies already in our home. 
2. Have the crate and bed ready to go so it is obvious we plan to provide our dog with a comfy and safe home.
3. Have a vet lined up.

Is there anything else we should do? I'm not trying to put on a show or give a false impression. I just want whoever interviews us and sees our home to know what we are prepared and we plan to care for our dog and be responsible pet owners.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Do some research and show that you understand the breed and have a plan. Understand how your schedule and the dog's will match up and be prepared to lay it out for the rescue group. If you are sincere and can show your desire to learn and are prepared, you should be successful. Everyone needs to start somewhere.

Good Luck


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote: Understand how your schedule and the dog's will match up


That's a really good suggestion. Plan the dog's routine, investigate local training courses, think about the kinds of activities you want to be doing with your new pet.

You might want to check out some of the nutrition threads here too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you don't own your home, make sure you have your landlord's WRITTEN promise that GSDs are ok with him/her. Have an action plan for making sure your landlord doesn't regret that decision. Also if you rent, be prepared to answer some detailed questions about what happens if your landlord changes his/her mind and sells the property and what you will do with the dog if you have to move. 

Your fence should be in good repair. People _say_ they'll never let the dog out without supervision, but that's hard to maintain for 12-14 years. 

Start thinking about where you'd like to take an obedience class with your new dog. Even if she/he already has some basic obedience, taking a class together is one of the best thing you can do for your bond with your new dog. It looks good if you've already put some thought into this.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I hope they will do what they can to verify that the people will be good pet owners and give them a chance.


The problem is that there's no absolute way to do this. Personal references really don't mean that much and without a veterinary history you really have only their word about what they're going to do. You would not believe how many people lie about their previous vet history and when I do their vet check, I find out. With a new pet owner, I have to assume that they're equally honest/dishonest about what they're going to do but I have no way to figure out who is who.

Don't get me wrong though - most groups will absolutely adopt out to new pet owners, I just meant that if I have two otherwise equally good looking applications, I will give preference to the one with a previous vet history because while yes, I'm happy they both want to adopt, my job is to find the best home I can for my foster animal. However, you rarely have two equally good applications and there are lots of things you can do to make sure your's looks especially good.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Your prep ideas are all good. I don't know if I'd buy all the supplies outright though because the group may have specific suggestions about what to buy or what the dog you're interested in likes. I really hate to see plastic bowls, for example. So if I went to a home visit and they had brand new plastic bowls I would then be faced with the askward conversation of telling them I think they should return them and get stainless steel. 

Honestly, I think openess and willingness go a LONG way towards impressing me with applicants. They don't have to know everything, I just want them to be engaged and interested in learning.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll second pupresq comment about wanting applicants to be willing to learn and engaged.

I'll tell you, some of the WORST applicants we have had are those that had a german shepherd in the past and think they know EVERYTHING about the breed. They don't really listen to what you are telling them about THIS specific dog and their personality and needs. They are like "yeah, yeah, I know what I'm doing". On paper they look good and it's hard to tell them they are denied because they are a jerk (professionally :>)

Give me an applicant willing to listen and learn any day over someone who thinks they have it all figured out.

On another note, I'm always surprised about the things personal references will tell us if we just let them talk. Some times they tell us things and ask that we don't let the applicant know they told us (we never do) and other times, they think they are giving a good reference but give us a lot of info about the situation that makes us know it's probably not a good situation. (I think we once had someone say something to the effect of "Oh, I'm so glad they are getting another dog, I felt really bad when the previous dog got hit by a car. It was such a freak accident, it never got hit the other 100 times it was allowed to run loose (I'm paraphrasing, but you get the drift).)


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

For me, from the time I pick up the phone, or touch the keyboard to email a rescue, til the time I step into the door with my new friend, is 3 weeks-to a month. I have adopted from the farthest points in the US, so it is alot of work for me. I travel to meet the dog, so booking on the airlines is itself a huge procedure. I also spend hours on the phone and computer, with the app and references, but in the end, it is all worthwhile to me.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your first paragraph raised one of the concerns we do have with taking a dog for a home visit. The second is wht happens if I decide this is not the right home for the dog. For example, the dog is a runner in a high traffic area, and the potential owners have no fence.

To the extent possible I take the dog as a foster person, but can make the decision in some cases to allow an immediate adoption. I prefer doing that, to approving an adoption before the new owners have met the dog.


----------



## TxTech (Mar 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: nh_terryGive me an applicant willing to listen and learn any day over someone who thinks they have it all figured out.


Oh, I SO understand that! I definitely will NOT try to act like I know everything. Not only is that annoying, but it's also not true. I'll probably be the one with a notepad writing down everything the home visitor has to say...







...because I want to get it right! 



> Originally Posted By: EmooreIf you don't own your home, make sure you have your landlord's WRITTEN promise that GSDs are ok with him/her. Have an action plan for making sure your landlord doesn't regret that decision. Also if you rent, be prepared to answer some detailed questions about what happens if your landlord changes his/her mind and sells the property and what you will do with the dog if you have to move.


The rescue org we plan to go through requires us to show the landlord's written permission that GSDs are welcome. They also require a grandfather clause. I'm getting more and more nervous that we won't be able to find a landlord who will do all of this! I know it may not be easy, but please tell me it's possible!


----------

